# Season might as well be over.



## hwright1 (Sep 16, 2005)

Well guys season may as well be over. I just seen on another site where there is a winter weather watch for nodak. They are saying up to 4 inches between now and Wensday. Between getting the grocries covered up and the invasion of nr's and their boats last weekend it has to close to over.

Oh ya, lighten up guys this is supposed to be a JOKE. I don't know how it works up there but when we get snow down here I find it hard to sleep the night before I go hunting. See ya in 10 days. HEATH


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Shouldn't be a big deal. They are not even sure if this snow will accumulate. If anything, it might push a few northerns down, but the season is far from over!


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

Well I still got 50 some days before I can start whackin him down here in southern illinios. It's still 90 degrees here but it's supposed to turn cold by the end of the week, if you consider 60 cold, the heat makes the deer hunting tough. But good luck and save a few for me.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

I think that the cold weather is gonna be awsome. It'll push more northern ducks down which usually means better shooting depending on how long they stay. cant wait till it turns cold im looking to shoot some big "Continental's" as Phil Robertson would put it. :beer:


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

I wouldnt get to woried about snow and birds migrating just yet.It was 90 degrees just a few days ago,the temperature of the ground will melt the snow as soon as it hits.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

mallard said:


> I wouldnt get to woried about snow and birds migrating just yet.It was 90 degrees just a few days ago,the temperature of the ground will melt the snow as soon as it hits.


That is what I am thinking but on the 6PM news they said Minot had a 70% of getting 8 inches of snow  and a 40% of over a foot   I just don't see it happening. I did not get to hear it all but I think Tom said the NWS was saying this but he disagreed with it. Maybe other Minot guys saw the report. Did I hear wrong??


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

> That is what I am thinking but on the 6PM news they said Minot had a 70% of getting 8 inches of snow and a 40% of over a foot


Who knows what could happen........

As for the " Northern mallards" I always laugh when I here that slang.. :lol:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Pork,

QUIT teasing me!!

Can you all do something about lowering the price of petrol?


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Zettler,

Didn't you hear? ND residents can buy gas for $1.50 a gallon if they don't own a boat 8)


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

jhegg said:


> Zettler,
> 
> Didn't you hear? ND residents can buy gas for $1.50 a gallon if they don't own a boat 8)


And military gets another buck off a gallon!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

While I no longer have my military ID (Looooong gone), I have my dog tags on my key chain!

Does that count? :roll:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Sure it does. Just come up to the gate. I am sure the SF personnel will love you for that! :wink: Just give me a heads up so I can have the video camera ready.


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Pork,

You would be surprised the facilities I have gotten into AFTER I got out! No, they weren't SAC bases but the last one was my last base and it was supposed to be secure. I just wanted to see if any of the old crew was still there (or dead - hopefully) and what changes they had gone through.

Remember, I was in just as Viet Nam was winding down and our biggest concern was being assigned as medics when we took over the Saudi oil fields...

Oh, I forgot, Pork and the others KNOW I could never bring a boat - especially if I drove my Concorde up there again like last year. I will have to find a picture of what it looked like the night I got home. I still do not know where Chunk stayed in the vehicle! :huh:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

He stayed on your lap! Don't you remember your into beastiality??  oke:


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

PorkChop said:


> He stayed on your lap! Don't you remember your into beastiality??  oke:


With my gut, Chunk's size (body size is all I know about), and limited space in that vehicle...no way.

Hold, it I do remember doing it in a Gremlin's back seat when I was much younger though!

Naaahhh, never happen. Who is putting these ideas in your head, my EX? :sniper:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I wish I could talk to your ex. Man could we get some dirt on your animal adventures. I ran out of my medication. Hopefully Wed morning I will start to recover. Bring on the bad weather.


----------



## gaddyshooter (Oct 12, 2003)

I'm with you Zett. They are killing me talking about their hunting trips and now this with the snow and all.   My hunting partner was working his FD's annual fish fry told me he saw the weather report for Minot area was highs in the 80's all week and we weren't missing anything. Made me feel half way OK that I didn't make the trip this year. Now this. Come on Oct 29th.


----------

